# Hope Y'all are Happy Now



## dwags55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hope Y'all are happy now I haven't had my first 40" MES 4 weeks & now because I don't want to bring that bad boy camping with us I had to get a Little Chief electric smoker I know y'all are thinking what is it with this newbie & electric smokers well just starting out is that it's easy for me & I still have a lot to learn about working with charcoal & wood for the heat so I thought it's better to have something slow cooked then nothing at all


----------



## rdknb (Jan 26, 2011)

you are addicted


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep, we've corrupted another one...


----------



## arnie (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi. My name is Arnie and I'm a smoker

I'm glad to see dwags55 here today


----------



## lookwow (Jan 26, 2011)

lol it really is true. Sometimes i find myself trying to think up reasons why i could smoke something. There are just not enough parties going on and honestly getting a smoker for chirstmas sucks. All the holidays are done.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 26, 2011)

My name is Craig and I am a smoker.

I got something smoking right now.

And I am happy!!

   Craig


----------



## les3176 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, ya know its bad when you lie in bed and can't sleep cause your thinking of differant spices for your rub and/or sauces!!!! I think i need to talk to someone about my addiction!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2011)

Were a crazy bunch aren't we!!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 26, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Were a crazy bunch aren't we!!


I'm not crazy............ everyone draws up a sausage kitchen in there house..... dont they..............


----------



## caveman (Jan 26, 2011)

Arnie said:


> Hi. My name is Arnie and I'm a smoker
> 
> I'm glad to see dwags55 here today







fpnmf said:


> My name is Craig and I am a smoker.
> 
> I got something smoking right now.
> 
> ...


Hello Arnie & Craig.  My name is Anthony & I am a smoker too.  I am getting my 1 year smoking chip next month.  Woo-Hoo!!  (Isn't corruption so wonderful?)


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 27, 2011)

Caveman said:


> Arnie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. My name is Arnie and I'm a smoker
> ...


Hello everyone. My name is Bruce and I am glad to see so many people with the same addiction!!!


----------



## smokey mo (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello Arnie, Craig,and Anthony my name is Rick.. I am a chain smoker. I know you ask yourselves why would I smoke a chain...its for the iron. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My wife now sees that I am not the only one with this "issue".  Thanks for being here for me.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jan 27, 2011)

*"Oh my God - there is a whole forum for smoked stuff filled with freaks like you!"*

that is the exact quote from a friend when I was back in MN with my stuff - I just smiled, said  we are all freaks in our own way, handed her some more pulled pork - she smiled back!

NASCAR had an ad campaign with the slogan "How bad have you got it?"

well, I got it bad but not as much a some folks...just barely enough in my opinion!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> *"Oh my God - there is a whole forum for smoked stuff filled with freaks like you!"*
> 
> that is the exact quote from a friend when I was back in MN with my stuff - I just smiled, said  we are all freaks in our own way, handed her some more pulled pork - she smiled back!
> 
> ...


US? Freaks??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I say anybody that doesn't like to smoke meats or enjoy QUALITY BBQ are the ones who are the freaks!


----------



## ak1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Huh!!!!! You mean there's other ways of cooking besides smoking?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 27, 2011)

dwags55 said:


> Hope Y'all are happy now I haven't had my first 40" MES 4 weeks & now because I don't want to bring that bad boy camping with us I had to get a Little Chief electric smoker I know y'all are thinking what is it with this newbie & electric smokers well just starting out is that it's easy for me & I still have a lot to learn about working with charcoal & wood for the heat so I thought it's better to have something slow cooked then nothing at all




Yes.. you are addicted bad and there is no cure for this disease. Just learn to live with the constant need to smell smoke. My wife catches me all the time with my head inside my smoker
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No problem with electric.. it's all about the smoke. If you are using electric, just make sure you have plenty of thin blue smoke flowing.  Your heat source is not the most important thing.

I tend to prefer charcoal/wood but I regularly use electric and propane and it's all good


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jan 27, 2011)

I started with a $40 ECB, and next thing you know a freight truck was pulling up to my house with a 800 lb fire breather.  Start saving your money now.


----------



## arnie (Jan 27, 2011)

Smoke 2 Geaux said:


> I started with a $40 ECB, and next thing you know a freight truck was pulling up to my house with a 800 lb fire breather.  Start saving your money now.




 Me too! Now if we were talking about boats that would be called twofootiddas. Not sure what you call it when its smokers


----------



## rp ribking (Jan 27, 2011)

I will confess that all I can think about is smokin' somthin' to eat. When somebody at work is talkin' to me about what I am smokin' this weekend, I say what would you like to have, they tell me and I smoke it for them. 

I am Proud to say that I am an Addicted Smoker.

RP


----------



## les3176 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just had another thought... Well my wife did! She said not only am i addicted to smoking,but i am addicted to SMF forums as well!!!!....I had nothing...guess she's right again..damn!!


----------



## dwags55 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh Yeah this is all fun & games for y'all unlike most of y'all I have to wait a whole year to get my 1 year chip in the mean time how do I explain to my wife all of this new equipment that I'm about to buy huh come on let me see what kind of excuse y'all used because I know y'all must have some dozzies David in Slidell, Louisiana by the way I know how y'all like

acronyms  so here is 1 for y'all                                                              IROTFLMBFBO                           I do have translation                                                                                         

                                                                IM ROLLING ON THE FLOOR LAUGHING MY BIG FAT BUT OFF


----------



## ellymae (Jan 27, 2011)

Cook with what you got - if it works for you it works!

And yeah - you will always need one more cooker.....


----------



## arnie (Jan 28, 2011)

dwags55, I've been around a while so my explanation most likely won't work for you.

When the wife confronts me about a recent purchase of a new "toy" I usually reply with something like “Oh that? I’ve had that for a while. This is just the first time I’ve used it” I get about an 85% success rate with that line. The rest of the time I have difficulty hearing.


----------



## smokey mo (Jan 31, 2011)

Did you say something Arnie....


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 31, 2011)

One of the most important pieces of your "new addiction" arsenal, Is a (GOOD CAMERA )


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 31, 2011)

Actually, you,my friend , have O.S.D.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That is a condition that causes one to buy and smoke meats in chambers of metal until they are done.If continued, it will make you make more friends than you can shake a Rib at...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It is uncurable and the first symptom is usually-"What can I do now"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be patient and follow our lead and we'll help each other out!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and,


----------



## meateater (Jan 31, 2011)

Yup, I'm happy!


----------

